# Gamestar.de hat die 7970 getestet



## zweilinkehaende (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob die schon jemand anderes getestet hat, aber Gamestar hat die 7970 getestet:
Der Leistungsvorsprung zur 580 beträgt ungefähr 25%, sofern man gamestar glauben darf.
Allerdings hat Gamestar anscheinend nur Skyrim und Dirt getestet,
 in denen AMD-Karten sowieso überdurchschnittlich nah an die 580 dran kommen.

AMD Radeon HD 7970 im Test bei GameStar.de - Wertung & Kurzfazit

EDIT: Hab was  überlesen sie haben auch Battlefield 3, Crysis 2, Metro 2033 und andere getestet, aber da fällt der Vorsprung geringer aus


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Dezember 2011)

Tja, PCGH auch. 

Im dortigen Kommentar-Thread geht es dann auch weiter: Test: Radeon HD 7970 - Die erste Grafikkarte mit DirectX 11.1, PCI-Express 3.0 und 28nm - radeon, amd, grafikkarte

-CLOSED-


----------

